# Appropriate coolant levels



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

What is the exact level the overflow should be? This is what I have sitting 4 hours after driving it. Temps outside were 40's when I parked now it's 70*F. 



















Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

That looks a bit low. Where is the fluid level when the car is cold? It should be at the line (with the arrow). As long as it returns to the line when cold, your level is good.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> That looks a bit low. Where is the fluid level when the car is cold? It should be at the line (with the arrow). As long as it returns to the line when cold, your level is good.


Never seen it at the arrow the entire time I had it. I go in for the recall tomorrow. I will check it later tonight when it's completely cooled down. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Looks low.

If you fill to the arrow and suddenly smell coolant, get a turkey baster and drop it back to the base of the arrow.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Looks low.
> 
> If you fill to the arrow and suddenly smell coolant, get a turkey baster and drop it back to the base of the arrow.


They "should" top it off tomorrow when I go for oil and axle recall. I will say something about it, a/c is working and fan is normal speed. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take a look at the first post in http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...e-cabin-odors-sources-resolution-summary.html. About halfway down is a diagram showing the "full cold" level.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

what recall? i just entered my VIN on the gm recall site. they say i have none...i wonder if thats true.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Evofire said:


> what recall? i just entered my VIN on the gm recall site. they say i have none...i wonder if thats true.


2013 MT axles.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The 2014 LT MTs are also included in the axle recall. We've had members with them receive notices.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Evofire, 

It may not be associated with your VIN. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> Take a look at the first post in http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...e-cabin-odors-sources-resolution-summary.html. About halfway down is a diagram showing the "full cold" level.


Yeah I am at the 2nd line from the bottom and have been for quite some time. The loaned Cruze I had when I had mechanical and body warranty items done had the same level when I decided to take a peak after being envious of the auto trans short travel hand brake. Never had odors of coolant even from outside the car. @9130 miles now and was at 2585 when I noticed the level initially. I remember reading not to have it all the way to the arrow and wrote it off as another one of those things. Looking at it earlier when checking the oil level I figured what harm would it be to post the above pics for a 2nd opinion? 



Evofire said:


> what recall? i just entered my VIN on the gm recall site. they say i have none...i wonder if thats true.


03-04 1.4 6MT interconnecting tubular bar recall #13276 we heard speculation of it right as the government shutdown. Once they opened up again, they started sending off the notices to us. PM chevy customer care with your vin and she can help you out more to determine if you fall into the category. 




Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Merc6 - the short travel hand brake is a properly adjusted hand brake. If your hand brake goes higher than that you may need to get your rear drums adjusted.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

Merc Im an A6 so it doesnt apply to me...thanks though, i was just checking.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> Merc6 - the short travel hand brake is a properly adjusted hand brake. If your hand brake goes higher than that you may need to get your rear drums adjusted.


I was told autos and ECO manual are 2 different animals by service tech when I asked why mine doesn't feel like this. The LS hand brake was full on @ about 5 clicks from the start. Mine went in soo loose, my armrest couldn't close because the brake protruded into its space. As if now it's 1 click past the arm rest extended. If you peel the rubber back, you can see a ratcheting device. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> I was told autos and ECO manual are 2 different animals by service tech when I asked why mine doesn't feel like this. The LS hand brake was full on @ about 5 clicks from the start. Mine went in soo loose, my armrest couldn't close because the brake protruded into its space. As if now it's 1 click past the arm rest extended. If you peel the rubber back, you can see a ratcheting device.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Not at all - that's a lazy excuse. They both have the same rear brake setup, except on 2LT/LTZ models.

Your rear drums need to be adjusted, as ober said. If the dealer refuses, there's this. 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/6485-how-adjust-rear-drum-brakes.html


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Not at all - that's a lazy excuse. They both have the same rear brake setup, except on 2LT/LTZ models.
> 
> Your rear drums need to be adjusted, as ober said. If the dealer refuses, there's this.
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/6485-how-adjust-rear-drum-brakes.html


Dealer said that's as far as they will do them. Once I have the opportunity and tools I will do the rears myself. Here was the levels after sitting overnight. 

















Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Way too low. The large tube at the bottom of the tank is the tank to engine tube. Coolant is sent back to the tank via the small tube at the top.


----------



## kcd86 (Nov 11, 2013)

Keep an eye on your coolant level, the Cruze is having coolant loss issues. My 2011 cruze has been back to the dealer 5 times and the last was because the car overheated and had to be towed in and is going back for the 6th time. There are no external leaks and they dont know why it's losing coollant.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

kcd86, have your dealer look very, very closely around any and all seams and seals on the water pump. There is a known slow leak _*inside*_ some of the water pumps and you can just barely detect it by examining all the seals and seams on the pump.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Forgot to update that they filled it and almost 2k miles later and (2) 6hr 77-83MPH trips with no coolant smell in cabin or under hood. 

I still need to do a 20-0 handbrake test sometime soon. Its been raining lately or 20*F with random spots of ice/frost on the ground.


----------

